# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  اطلاعیه: آموزش نرم افزارهای مدیریت شبکه

## mhjb

با عرض سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان گرامی
بنا به پیشنهاد یکی از دوستان تصمیم گرفتم یه تاپیک با عنوان فوق بزنم که در آن به آموزش نرم افزارهای مدیریت شبکه بپردازم. البته لزوما مباحث مطرح شده در این تاپیک مخصوص یک شبکه و وجود سرور و کلاینت نیست بلکه تمام کسانی که دوست دارند از روی کامپیوتر خود یه کامپیوتر دیگر را مدیریت کنند مفید خواهد بود. البته بنده هیچ ادعایی ندارم و قصدم از این کار فقط سبب شدن یک کار خیر است و از همه دوستان تقاضا دارم پیشنهادات، انتقادها، معلومات و... خود را دریغ ندارند. برای شروع قصد دارم (احتمالا از شنبه) آموزش DameWare NT Utilities رو که نرم افزاری قدرتمند و تقریبا ناشناخته است را شروع کنم. (آموزش گام به گام) بنابراین خواهشمندم تا آنموقع نظرات خود را در این مورد بیان نمایید.
با سپاس فراوان.

----------


## mhjb

با سلام
قبل از اینکه آموزش رو شروع کنم لازمه یه نکته‌ای رو یادآوری کنم و اون اینکه این قبیل نرم‌افزارها همان‌طور که قبلا گفتم کاربرد اصلیشان مدیریت شبکه است و بدین ترتیب که روی یه سرور نصب می‌شوند و کلاینت‌ها رو مدیریت (کنترل) می‌کنند. حال اگر کسی خواست توسط این نرم‌افزارها یه کامپیوتری که عضو دمین نیست رو مدیریت کنه یا اصلا دمینی در کار نیست و یه Workgroup وجود داره و یا یه کامپیوتری در یه Workgroup یا domain دیگه رو کنترل کنه کافیه که قبل از اجرای برنامه یکبار بر روی کامپیوتر مقصد لاگین کنه. بدین ترتیب که در Run ویندوز می‌نویسیم Computer Name\\  یا Computer IP\\ پس از اینکه پنجره لاگین باز شد کافیه که یوزر و پسورد ادمین Local رو وارد کنید بعد کار تمام است. شما می‌توانید هر کاری که اراده کنید بر روی آن کامپیوتر انجام دهید. البته اگر نرم‌افزار را بر روی سرور نصب کرده اید دیگر احتیاجی به لاگین کردن نیست. گاهی مواقع در ویندوز‌های XP وقتی که می‌خواهید از راه دور به آن لاگین کنید (کارهای فوق را انجام دهید) پنجره‌ای که باز می‌شود قسمت یوزرش Disable شده است. اگر چنین اتفاقی افتاد به Folder Option بروید و به تب View رفته و تیک جلو عبارت Simple File Sharing رو بردارید. لینک دانلودش رو هم براتون می‌زارم هر که خواست نصب کنه بسم الله.

http://www.dameware.com/downloads/

----------


## nasr

ممنون 

موفق باشید

----------


## mhjb

با سلام مجدد.
اگر نرم افزار را اجرا کنید در پنل سمت چپ شکلی شبیه شکل زیر خواهید دید.

اگر نرم‌افزار را بر روی سرور نصب کرده باشید در قسمت Active directory می‌توانید دومین خود را ببینید واگر نرم‌افزار را بر روی کامپیوتر معمولی نصب کرده باشید در قسمت Microsoft Windows Network می‌توانید Workgroup های خود را ببینید. به هر حال کامپیوتری را که می‌خواهید ان را مدیریت کنید را انتخاب کنید. اگر بنا به هر دلیلی نتوانستید دومین یا کامپیوتر مورد نظر خود را پیدا کنید در پنل سمت چپ بر روی Non-Browsable Machine کلیک راست کنید و گزینه Add Machine را انتخاب کنید و با دادن IP کامپیوتر مورد نظر آن را در پنل سمت چپ وارد کنید. تا حالا باید شبیه شکل زیر را در پنل سمت چپ خود داشته باشید.
فعلا یه خورده باهاش بازی کنید تا بعد.

----------


## mhjb

با سلام مجدد
امروز قصد دارم به برخی از کارهایی که با این نرم افزار می‌توان انجام داد رو توضیح دهم.
با زدن گزینه Disk Drives از کامپیوتر مقصد می‌توانید تعداد پارتیشن‌ها، درایوها، فرمت، فضاهای پر و خالی رو میتوان مشاهده کرد.
با زدن گزینه Event Log می‌توان تمام رخدادهایی که بر روی سیستم مورد نظر رخ داده یا در حال وقوع است را مشاهده کرد. مثلا شما می‌توانید بدون اینکه به خود زحمت رفتن تا کامپیوتر مقصد رو بدبن، Event هاش رو بخونید و مشکلش رو پیدا کنید.
با زدن گزینه Groups می‌توانید حساب‌های کاربری کامپیوتر مقصد رو مشاهده کنید و جالب اینکه حتی می‌توانید خودتان یه Group جدید بسازید و کاربرانی که خواستید رو عضو این گروه قرار دهید یا کاربران موجود را از گروه‌های موجود حذف یا جابجا نمایید.
با زدن گزینه Open Files شما علی القاعده باید بتوانید تمام فایل‌هایی که بر روی کامپیوتر مقصد باز هستند رو ببینید ولی من هیج‌موقع تنونستم بفهمم چرا کار نمی‌کنه.
و اما یکی از بخش‌های بسیار جالب آن گزینه Processes است که در بخش بعدی توضیح می‌دهم. (بعد از نماز و ناهار)

----------


## JavanSoft

من مطمئنا شاگرد خوبی نخواهم بود ولی یک سوال اینست که این نرم افزاری که درس می دهید از کجا میشه تهیه و یا اجرا کرد

----------


## mhjb

آقای وکیلی عزیز
در دومین پست همین تاپیک لینکش رو گذاشتم.

----------


## mhjb

و اما قسمت هیجان انگیز Processes:
اگر بر روی این گزینه کلیک کنید شما می‌توانید Task Manager کامپیوتر مقصد رو ببینید. بله درست است شما می‌توانید Task Manager کامپیوتر دوستتان را از روی کامپیوتر خود ببینید با همان امکانات ولی در شکلی تقریبا متفاوت.
شما می‌توانید هر برنامه‌ای را که بخواهید ببندید یا به اصطلاح آن را End Task  کنید. بدین ترتیب که بر روی ان Task کلیک راست کرده و گزینه End Task رو انتخاب می‌کنید. البته شما می‌توانید از پنجره‌ای که باز شده درصد CPU اشغال شده را نیز در بالای فرم ببینید همچنین CPU ای که هر برنامه گرفته رو جلو آن خواهید دید. همچنین شما می‌توانید درصد حافظه ای که هر برنامه از سیستم گرفته است را با جزئیات کامل ببینید فقط کافی روش کلیک راست کرده و گزینه Memory Details رو انتخاب کنید. شما همچنین قادر خواهید بود از روی کامپیوتر خود یک فایل را از روی کامپیوتر مقصد برایش اجرا کنید بدین ترتیب که بر روی یکی از آیتم‌های لیست کلیک راست کرده و گرژزینه Run رو زده و بقیه‌اش هم که کاری نداره همه می‌فهمند. البته این توضیح رو هم بدم که این امکان برای من که همیشه به صورت ناقص کار کرده اگر کسی تونست از این امکان استفاده کنه یعنی برنامه بر روی کامپیوتر مقصد اجرا شد یه ندایی به من بده. برای من همیشه برنامه اجرا میشه ولی قابل استفاده نیست. خوب بگذریم.
شاید خیلی ها بگویند که در این لیست اسم برنامه نوشته نمی‌شود و فقط نام فایل اجرایی آن نوشته می‌شود. بله این درست است چون این پنجره در اصل تب Process مربوط به پنجره End Task است و به اونایی که با فایل‌های اجرایی برنامه‌ها کمتر سروکار دارند شاید نتوانند از این پنجره استفاده کنند. اما اصلا نگران نباشید. اون هم راه حل داره. کافیه از آیکن‌هایی که پایین فرم هستند آیکن سوم رو (View Running Applications) است رو بزنید. اون وقت پنجره ‌ای باز میشه و اسم برنامه‌هایی که در حال اجرا هستند رو بهتون نشون میده. اگر عمری باقی بود در پست بعدی یه مثال جالب و کاربردی براتون می‌زنم.
هم منتظرم و هم منتظر باشید!!!

----------


## danial82

اقا دمت گرم دوست دارم چون کارت درسته ولی سوال در هنگام بدست گرفتن کنترل سیستم مقصد یوزر اون سیستم چی میبینه اصلان متوجه چیزی میشه یا نه؟

----------


## javadonline

سلام آقا ممنون از لطفتون . ببینم این نرم افراری که میگین کار monitoring را هم انجام میده

----------


## mhjb

آره اگر صبر کنی به اون هم می‌رسیم.

----------


## mhjb

اولا: در جواب آقای Danial82 عرض کنم که اگر تنظیماتش رو درست انجام بدی اصلا متوجه نمی‌شه که داری کامپیوترش رو کنترل میکنه. ان شاءالله به اون هم می‌رسیم.  البته اگه یادم رفت یادآوری کن.
دوما: من هیچ فیدبکی از کارم ندارم. مثلا نمی‌دونم کسی تونست یه فایل رو از روی کامپیوتر مقصد اجرا کنه یا نه؟
سوما: این هم مثال عملی که قولش رو داده بودم:
فرض کنید دوست شما داره با اینترنت کار می‌کنه. شما می‌خواین بدونید که اون داره چه سایتایی رو میبینه. می‌دونید که اسم سایت‌ها همیشه روی تایتل اینترنت اکسپلورر نوشته میشه. خوب از روی کامپیوتر خود بر روی کامپیوتر دوستتان لاگین کنید برنامه را اجرا کنید و به کامپیوتر دوستتان وصل شوید. به قسمت Processes بروید و از آنجا آیکن View Running Application رو بزنید. شما می‌توانید تمام برنامه‌هایی که باز هستند رو ببینید از جمله اینترنت اکسپلورر و تایتل اون که اسن سایت توش است.
خوب حالا اگر بخواهید او را اذیت کنید و مثلا سایت فلان را که باز کرده را ببندید باید چی‌کار بکنید؟ از داخل این پنجره که نمی‌شه برنامه‌ای رو End Task کرد. اون سایت مورد نظر (یا برنامه مورد نظر) رو انتخاب کنید. در جلو آن در ستون PID شماره‌ای که نوشته شده رو به خاطر بسپارید بعد پنجره را ببندید و در همان پنجره Processes در ستون PID آن شماره را پیدا کنید (برای راحتی کار می‌توانید بر حسب PID سورت کنید) و بر روی آن کلیک راست کنید و گزینه End Task رو بزنید و اون بیچاره رو اذیت کنید. (خواهشا خیلی او نو سرکار نزارین)
خوب واسه امروز بسه. امشب یا فردا صبح برمی‌گردم. فقط منتظر هستم و باشید.

----------


## danial82

mhjb عزیز با تشکر از تاپیک باهال و جالبی که زدی چندتا نکته بنظرم رسید
1- فکر میکنم مهمترین چیز و اولین چیزی که باید به اون اشاره کنی اینه که چه تنظیماتی انجام بدیم تا طرف متوجه نشه چون اگه طرف متوجه بشه دیگه .....




> اولا: در جواب آقای Danial82 عرض کنم که اگر تنظیماتش رو درست انجام بدی اصلا متوجه نمی‌شه که داری کامپیوترش رو کنترل میکنه. ان شاءالله به اون هم می‌رسیم.  البته اگه یادم رفت یادآوری کن.
> .





> به قسمت Processes بروید و از آنجا آیکن View Running Application رو بزنید. شما می‌توانید تمام برنامه‌هایی که باز هستند رو ببینید از جمله اینترنت اکسپلورر و تایتل اون که اسن سایت توش است..


2-من رو  این آیکن که کلیک میکنم پیغام میده یه سرویسی رو باید رو کامپیوتر طرف نصب کنم میخواستم ببینماگه این سرویس نصب بشه طرف این سرویس یا مراحل نصبشو میبینه؟

----------


## mhjb

danial82 عزیز در مورد سوال اولت حق با شماست. من خودم چون جایی که کار می‌کنم اینقدر کامپیوتر دم دستم است که نخوام روی کامپیوترهای ملت تست کنم این موضوع برام زیاد اهمیت نداشته ولی چشم در پست بعدی میگم. البته چیزهایی که تا الان گفتم فکر نمی‌کنم کاربر متوجه بشه. فقط موقعی که می‌خواین مانیتورش رو ببینید این مشکل پیش میاد اون هم به موقش میگم چی‌کارها باید بکنید. 
اما راجع به اینکه گفته بودید می‌خواد یه سرویس نصب کنه باید بگم که همانطو که قبلا تو پست «کمک :اجرا کردن یک فایل بر روی یکی از کامپیوترهای شبکه» که خودت پرسیده بودی گفتم نصب سرویس رو کاربر متوجه نمیشه و در واقع در Background سیستم این کار صورت می‌گیره پس اصلا باکی نیست بزار سرویسش رو نصب کنه. فقط اگر کاربر سرویس‌هاش رو نگاه کنه این سرویس هم تو لیست سرویس‌هاش است ولی خوب اولا که کسی نگاه نمی‌کنه و ثانیا اینقدر سرویس هست که اصلا کاربرهای عادی سر در نمی‌آورند که چی به چی است.

در مورد کلیت حرف شما هم باید بگم که من به اینکه بدونم حرف‌هام مفهوم است یا نه به شدت نیاز دارم که از این بابت ممنون. آخه من تا حالا کسی ابراز مشکل نکرده بنابراین دو تا احتمال وجود داره اول اینکه کسی واقعا مشکل نداره و دوم اینکه بحث یه طرفه شده. که البته امیدوارم اولیش درست باشه.
شاید تا چند ساعت دیگه پست بعدی رو بزنم شاید هم فردا صبح. پس فعلا...

----------


## danial82

اگه اسمتو به ما میگفتی خیلی بهتر بود در هر حال mhjb عزیز 
باقی رو نمیدونم ولی اینو میدونم که من تا آخر این کلاس باهات و هرجا گیر کنم حتمان میپرسم  :بامزه:  
اگه منم بفهمم میتوانی نتیجه بگیری همه فهمیدن  :چشمک:   :قهقهه:   :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## reza1357

دستتون درد نکنه دوست عزیز mhjb عالی بود   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:

----------


## danial82

استاد دیر کردی  :چشمک:

----------


## nasr

سلام 

ضمن تشکر 

1- وقتی به کامپیوتر کلاینت کانکت می شیم یه پنجره کوچیک روی اون نشون داده میشه 

چطور این را حذف کنیم که کاربر متوجه نشه.

2- چطور میشه کاربر موس  را نبینه که حرکت میکنه

ممنون

----------


## danial82

آقا جدی ؟ 
یه توضیح میدی تو کامپیوتر طرف مقابل چی نشون میده

----------


## nasr

سلام

اول اینکه آیکون برنامه روی کلاینت کنار ساعت نشون داده میشه

و دوم هم اینکه با کانکت شدن کاربر کاملا متوجه میشه

----------


## danial82

ای بابا اینکه فاجعه است کاشکی زود تر میگفتی
این استادم نمیاد بگه چجوری میشه برش داشت

----------


## nasr

تازه یه مشکل دیگه با نصب این برنامه سرعت شبکه به شدت افت می کنه(البته مطمئن نیستم که دلیل افت نصب این برنامه باشه)

----------


## mhjb

اول از همه از تمامی دوستان گرامی به خاطر بدقولی عذرخواهی می‌کنم. راستش من از دیروز تا همین نیم  ساعت پیش درگیر یه کاری بودم و اصلا وقت سرخواروندن هم نداشتم تازه همین نیم‌ساعت پیش دیگه تونستم یه لقمه ناهار بخورم. در هر حال ببخشید.
و اما در این پست به سوالات مطرح شده جواب می‌دم و در پست بعدی که ان شاءالله بلافاصله خواهم نوشت مبحث را ادامه می‌دهم.

آقای danial82 عزیز mhjb  اسم مخفف من است ولی خوب فامیلم جعفری است.  (Mohammad Hassan Jafari). از ابراز لطف شما نیز سپاسگزارم.
و اما جناب آقای nasr :
اولا همان‌طور که در جواب تاپیکتان گفتم مطمئن باشید مشکل از نرم افزار نیست من این نرم افزار رو تا حالا بر روی حداقل 5 سرور نصب کردم و الان هم دارن باهاش کار می‌کنند و مشکلی ندارند و تا دلت بخواد اونو بر روی کامپیوترهای معمولی نصب کردم ولی یه همچین چیزی تا حالا ندیدم.
ثانیا شما خواهشا همراه کلاس پیش بروید من هنوز نگفتم چجوری میشه مانیتور طرف رو دید. سؤالات شما آنجا جواب داده خواهد شد. (بزودی) 
خوب منتظر باشید.

----------


## mhjb

با عرض سلام مجدد
تا گزینه Processes توضیح دادیم. بعد از آن نوبت گزینه Properties است. با زدن این گزینه شما می‌توانید اطلاعات بسیار گسترده و ارزشمندی از سیستم مقابل به دست آورید. این صفحه دارای تب‌های متعددی است که هر تب اطلاعات خاصی در اختیار شما قرار می‌دهد. به عنوان نمونه: 
تب Time: شما در این تب می‌توانید ساعت، تاریخ و.... اون کامپیوتر رو ببینید و از همه جالب تر می‌توانید زمان روشن شدن و مدت زمانی که از روشن شدن آن می‌گذرد را ببینید.
تب Version: در این تب نوع سیستم عامل، محل نصب، آخرین سرویس پک نصب شده، تاریخ نصب ویندوز، محل نصب آن و محلی که از آنجا نصب شده و... رو ببینید.
تب System: در این تب مشخصات سخت افزاری سیستم از قبیل نوع پزدازنده، سرعت (کلاک)  آن، مقدار حافظه و... رو ببینید.
تب Display: در این تب مشخصات ریز و درشت کارت گرافیک کامپیوتر طرف مثل پردازنده آن، مقدار حافظه، درایور آن و... قابل رؤیت هستند.
تب Resources: که در این تب ریسورس‌ها قابل مشاهده هستند.
تب Environment: در این تب کلیه Enviroment ها قابل مشاهده هستند. (البته اگه می‌شد از اینجا عوضشون کرد عالی می‌شد)
تب Network: که هیچی.
تب Hotfixes: که در آن کلیه Hotfix ها (بچ فایل‌ها) یی که بر روی سیستم نصب هستند رو نشون میده. البته میتونید تاریخ و ساعت نصبشون هم ببینید.
از این پنجره که بگذریم به گزینه RAS می‌رسیم که باید بگم هیچی ازش نمی‌دونم. (بدون تعارف)
بعد از آن گزینه Registry است. که با زدن آن تقریبا (بعدا می‌گم برای چی تقریبا) کل رجیستری کامپیوتر طرف جلو شما باز میشه و جالب اینکه می‌تونید هر کدوم رو که خواستید تغییر بدین یا پاک کنید و یا Key های جدید بسازید. علاوه بر اینها می‌تونید با زدن آیکن Find text in registry در رجیستری جستجو کنید. اگر خوب به رجیستری نشان داده شده نگاه کنید می‌بینید که گزینه HKEY_CURRENT_USER که مربوط به تنظیمات کاربری است که هم اکنون وارد شده در رجیستری نیست. (اون تقریبا رو واسه این گفتم) ولی اصلا نگران نباشید با زدن آیکن Show HKEY_CURRENT_USER این آیتم نیز به رجیستری اضافه می‌شود.
و اما گزینه بعدی گزینه Remote Command است که در حقیقت Command Prompt رو در اختیار شما می‌گذارد و شما می‌توانید با این ابزار با سیستم مربوطه ارتباط برقرار کنید. البته کارایی آن خیلی کم است.
اما قسمت هیجان انگیز Remote Control. بزارید این قسمت  باشه برای پست بعدی.
فقط یه سوال کوتاه هم از آقای nasr دارم و اون اینکه شما که از نرم‌افزار Net Control استفاده می‌کنید از اون راضی بودین یا نه؟ چون من یکی دو بار Net Control 2.0 رو نصب کردم ولی درست و حسابی کار نمی‌کرد.

----------


## mhjb

با سلام به همه دوستان عزیز
قبل از اینکه گزینه Remote Control رو شروع کنم لازم می‌دانم که یه مقدار توضیحات مرتبط با این بحث رو بدم. اگر کسی اینا رو بلده ببخشه دیگه چون فکر می‌کنم اگر کسی ندونه از بحث ما چیزی گیرش نیاد.
برای اینکه شما بتونید کنترل یه کامپیوتر رو در دست بگیرید (با هر نرم افزاری) باید حداقل یه پورت خاص از آن سیستم باز باشه. (این یه قاعده کلی است مثل 2*2=4) خوب بنابراین اگر طرف از یه فایروال استفاده می‌کنه بنابراین بیخودی به خودتون زحمت ندین که نرود میخ آهنی در سنگ. ولی خوب اگر چنین باشد شما دو راه دارید یکی اینکه به اون فایروال بگین که یه پورت خاص رو باز کنه یعنی کاری به کار اون پورت نداشته باشه تا شما بتونید از اونجا وارد بشین. راه دومی که دارید اینه که اگر اون فایروال این امکان رو به شما میده IP خودتون رو بهش بدین، و بگین با این IP کاری نداشته باشه (Trust). دیگه اونش به شما بر می‌گرده که کدومش رو انتخاب کنید. ولی چون معمولا بیشتر افراد از فایروال خود ایکس پی استفاده می‌کنند من راه باز کردن پورت رو توضیح می‌دم. اگر آیکن Local Area Connection بر روی System Tray یعنی همون جایی که ساعت ویندوز است موجود بود بر روی آن دوبار کلیک کنید و بعد گزینه Properties رو انتخاب کنید. اگر آیکن مذکور نبود از منوی Start گزینه My Network Places رو انتخاب کنید و از پنل سمت چپ گزینه View Network Connection رو انتخاب کنید و سپس بر روی گزینه Local Area Connection کلیک راست کرده و گزینه Properties رو انتخاب کنید. بله پنجره ای که باز می‌شود همان پنجره‌ای است که تنظیمات مربوط به TCP/IP از آنجا انتخاب می‌شود. این پنجره دارای سه تب است. به نب سوم یعنی Advanced بروید و دکمه Settings رو انتخاب کنید. اگر بخواهید کلا فایروال رو بردارید کافی گزینه  off رو بزنید ولی این کار خوب نیست چون کاربر متوجه می‌شه. بهتر اینه که برید به تب بعدیش که تب Exceptions است. اینجا مخصوص استثناها است. دکمه Add Port رو بزنید و در قسمت Name یه نام رو وارد کنید. (برای رد گم کنی یه اسم رد گم کنی مثل Microsoft Internet Explorer رو بزنید) بعد در قسمت Port Number شماره پورتی که می‌خواین باز بشه رو وارد کنید. نرم افزار ما با پورت دیفالت 6129 کار می‌کنه. البته شما هر پورتی رو باز کنید بعدا میشه تنظیم کرد که با چه پورتی وصل بشه یا اصلا اگر یه پورت باز شده دارید نمی‌خواد کارهای بالا رو بکنید. بعد از وارد کردن شماره پورت تمام پنجره‌هایی رو که باز کردید OK کنید. البته اگر بخواهید این پورت برای همه قابل استفاده نباشه در همان پنجره‌ای که شماره پورت رو وارد کردید می‌تونید بگین که این استثنا شامل چه کامپیوترهایی توی شبکه باشه. فقط کافی دکمه Change Scope رو بزنید و تنظیمات مربوطه رو وارد کنید. 
اگر کسی تا اینجا مشکلی داره بگه تا بعد چگونگی کار رو توضیح بدم. فقط کسی جلوتر از کلاس نره که به همون مشکلی که آقای nasr برخورد کرده، برخورد میکنه.
 فعلا...

----------


## danial82

mr. jafari 
 به سوال شاگرداتم جواب بده !!!!!!!!!!!
چجوری این دوتا کامپیوتری که رو سیستم مقابل می افته رو بردارم؟؟؟؟؟؟

راستی همینطور که گفتی یه پورت روباز کردم ولی هرچی با این ip scan ها میگردم هیچ پورت بازی رو نشون نمیده  :گیج:

----------


## mhjb

با عرض سلام 
اولا اگر دیر کردم از همه پوزش می‌طلبم چون من این چند روز هم سرم شلوغ بود و هم دسترسی به اینترنت نداشتم.
ثانیا آقا دانیال چشم جواب شما رو هم می‌دیم. 
ثالثا ادامه داستان.....
بعد از بحث مربوط به فایروال می‌پردازیم به ادامه مطالب کلاس که بحث شیرین Remote Control بود. برای دیدن مانیتور و کنترل کامپیوتر طرف بر روی گزینه Remote Control کلیک کنید. سپس گزینه Mini Remote Control را انتخاب کنید. در پنجره Remote Connect که برای شما باز می‌شود یوزر و پسورد ادمین کامپیوتر طرف را وارد کنید. اگر کامپیوتر مورد نظر عضو دامین باشد در می‌توانید به جای یوزر و پسورد Local، یوزر و پسورد دامین رو وارد کنید. فقط اسم دامین رو هم باید در قسمت مربوطه بنویسید. عجله نکنید. دکمه Setting را فشار دهید تا پنجره‌ای جدید باز شود. در تب Remote Option که جلو شما باز است مهمترین قسمت شماره پورتی است که از طریق آن ارتباط برقرار می‌شود یعنی همان پورتی که از کامپیوتر طرف باز کردیم. بنابراین شماره آن پورت را در این قسمت وارد کنید. بقیه تنظیمات رو هم به دلخواه انجام دهید. بعد به تب install Options بروید. در قسمت اول این تب تنظیمات مربوط به سرویس خود نرم‌افزار است. کسانی که می‌خواهند رد پای کمتری از خود به جا بگذارند تیک Remove Service on disconnect رو بزنند و اما کسانی که رد پا برایشان مهم نیست ولی این احتمال رو می‌دند که سرعت کامپیوتر طرف کم بشه (قابل توجه آقای nasr) (که البته اصلا اینطوری نیست) تیک Stop Service on disconnect رو بزنند. و اما مهمترین تنظیم مربوط به قسمت پایین این تب است. جلو گزینه Copy Configuration File تیک بزنید و دکمه Edit رو فشار دهید. در تب General شماره پورتی که ارتباط برقرار می‌شود آورده شده است. (همان پورت قبلی). به تب Additional Settings بروید و تیک جلو عبارت Enable Sys Try Icon رو بردارید. (قابل توجه آقای نصر) سپس به تب Notify Dialog بروید و تیک جلو آن را بردارید. بقیه تنظیمات رو هم اگر خواستید یه نگاه بندازید. سپس تمام پنجره‌هایی که باز شده است را OK کنید تا به همان پنجره Remote connect برسید. دکمه Connect رو بزنید تا به کامپیوتر طرف وصل شوید. 
در پنجره DameWare mini Remote Control که مانیتور طرف برای شما نشان داده می‌شود یک سری تنظیمات رو می‌توانید انجام دهید. به Toolbar بالای آن اگر توجه کنید یک سری گزینه‌ها برای شما قابل انتخاب هستند که مهمترین آن‌ها گزینه View Only است (آیکن هفتم) در صورت فعال بودن آن شما فقط مانیتور طرف را می‌بینید و طرف ضربات کیبورد و حرکات موس شما را نمی‌بیند. البته لازم به ذکر است که این گزینه را بهتر است در همان قسمت که تیک جلو Enable Sys Try رو برداشتید جلو View Only تیک می‌زدید ولی اصلا نگران نباشید آن را عمدا نگفتم. در toolbar صفحه یه آیکن به شکل عینک است به نام Program Defult Properties که با زدن آن همان پنجره باز شده و شما می‌توانید تنظیمات خود را در آنجا انجام بدین.
برای کسانی که جلو‌تر از کلاس رفتند و توی دردسر افتادند هم یه نکته بگم. بهترین راه برای اینکه برگردید به حالت قبل، این است که از همین پنجره‌ای که باز است دکمه Disconnect رو بزنید و از منوی File گزینه Remove Service رو انتخاب کنید و دوباره تنظیمات فوق رو انجام دهید. 
یه توضیح مهم دیگه هم اینکه اگر تصاویری که شما دریافت می‌کنید خیلی کند باشد یعنی حالت Slow motion داشته باشد نگران نباشید که سرعت کامپیوتر طرف پایین آمده بلکه این مربوط به تصاویر دریافتی شما است (به قول قدیم به گیرنده‌های خود دست نزنید، اشکال از فیلم است) البته سرعت تصاویر شما هم مربوط به اندازه، کیفیت و... است که در تنظیمات اتصال موجود بود ولی برای جلوگیری از زیاد شدن مبحث از آن صرفنظ کردم. هر کس علاقه دارد یه نگاه مختصر بیندازه، خیلی ساده است.
و اما یه نکته دیگه: خیلی وقت‌ها پیش می‌آید که شما در همین لحظه خاص می‌خواین مانیتور طرف رو ببینید ولی هیچ پورتی از آن باز نیست و چون طرف هم پشت کامپیوتر خود نشسته، طبیعتا شما نمی‌توانید برین و پورت باز کنید. من برای حل این مشکل یه ابتکار دارم. که با اجازه دوستان در عید نیمه شعبان به عنوان عیدی به دوستان عزیز خواهم گفت. پیشاپیش هم تولد امام زمان (عج)  را و هم هفته گرامیداشت دفاع مقدس رو به همه تبریک می‌گویم. منتظر سوالات شما هستم.

----------


## mhjb

یادم رفت جواب بدم:




> mr. jafari 
>  راستی همینطور که گفتی یه پورت روباز کردم ولی هرچی با این ip scan ها میگردم هیچ پورت بازی رو نشون نمیده


جواب: بیخیال اگر بازکردی، بازه. نرم افزار‌های IP Scan رو اگر محدوده پورت‌هایی که اسکن می‌کنند رو کوچک بدی جواب خوبی می‌دن در غیر این صورت ...

----------


## danial82

استاد دمت گرم ممنون

----------


## mhjb

با سلام
یه مطلب کوچیک بگم و اون اینکه هنگامی که بر روی گزینه Remote Control کلیک می‌کنید دو انتخاب دارید یکی Mini Remote Control که مباحثش گفته شد و دیگری RDP View است. RDP View شبیه RDC یا Remote Desktop connection خود ویندوز است منتهی ضعیف‌تر. در اصل یک دریافت کننده ترمینال سرویس است. فقط تنها حسنی که دارد اینکه اگر به تنظیمات آن توجه کنید یه شماره پورت از شما می‌گیرد و از طریق پورتی که شما می‌گویید به کامپیوتر طرف وصل می‌شود. اما نکته جالب و متمایز کننده آن از RDC این است که اگر در کامپیوتر طرف تیک مربوط به Remote Desktop نخورده باشد این نرم افزار با دادن یک پیغام از شما می‌پرسد که آیا تمایل دارید که این گزینه را بر روی کامپیوتر طرف فعال کنید یا نه؟ حالا وقتی که این گزینه را به صورت ریموت فعال کرد می‌توانید با نرم افزار Remote Desktop Connection خود ویندوز هم به آن متصل شوید. البته من خیلی با این قسمتش کار نکردم. می‌دونم که با ویندوز سرور 2003 مشکلی نداره ولی XP رو نمی‌دونم.
مشق شب:
یه نفر این رو امتحان کنه (یعنی سعی کنه) و نتیجه رو به همه اعلام کنه. البته منظورم اینه که پورت Remote Desktop رو ببنده و با یه پورت دیگه وصل بشه.
ضمنا اون عیدی هم که گفتم سر جاشه منتهی امکان داره یه روز اینور اونور بشه. من که خوئم خیلی حال کردم از این ابتکارم.

----------


## danial82

من مشتاقانه منتظر عیدی شما هستم
من user/pass  ادمین یکی از کامپیوترهای شبکه رو دارم میتوانم روش user تعریف کنم و تقریبا هرکاری انجام بدم
اما مشکل اینجاست که remote controller کار نمکنه و error میده علتش چیه؟ بخاطر firwall؟
اگه بگی چجوری این firewall رو از کار انداخت خیلی خوب میشه بد دارن اذیت میکنن  :چشمک:

----------


## mhjb

اگه روش فایروال نصب باشه و پورت رو باز نکرده باشی قطعا به خاطر فایروال است وگرنه فکر می‌کنم مشکا از خودت باشه. یه بار دیگه مطالب رو بخون.

----------


## danial82

یه سوال اگه روی یه سیستم firewall نباشه برنامه خودش پورت 6129 باز میکنه؟

----------


## mhjb

اگر روی سیستمی فایروال نباشه همه پورت‌ها بازه و دیگه باز کردن پورت معنی نداره.

----------


## danial82

منظورم firewall ویندوز بود

----------


## mhjb

فرقی نمی‌کنه چه فایروالی باشه.

----------


## mhjb

مژده ای دل که مسیحا نفسی می‌آید 				که ز انفاس خوشش بوی کسی می‌آید

قبل از هر چیز فرارسیدن میلاد مسعود حضرت ولی عصر (عج) را خدمت تمامی دوستان عزیز تبریک و تهنیت عرض می‌کنم. ان شاء الله که این عید بر شما مبارک و میمون باشد. و اما عیدی این روز فزخنده که قبلا قولش را داده بودم. اگر اجازه بدهید صورت مسأله را یکبار دیگر بگویم. فرض کنید شما پسورد ادمین یه کامپیوتری رو دارید و همین الان که طرف داره با کامپیوتر کار می‌کنه می‌خواین مانیتورش رو ببینید و اونو کنترل کنید یا اصلا شما در یه محلی کار می‌کنید که مجبورید تعداد زیادی کامپیوتر رو کنترل کنید؛ طبق مباحث مطرح شده شما باید یه پورتی رو از اون کامپیوتر یا کامپیوترها باز کنید و این مستلزم رفتن بر سر اون کامپیوتر(ها) یا Remote شدن به آن‌ها است که اونوقت همه عالم و آدم می‌فهمند شما یه بلایی سر اون کامپیوتر آوردید. پس راه معقولانه و ابتکار من اینه که شما راحت پشت کامپیوتر خودتان بنشینید و کارهای ذیل رو انجام بدین تا اون پورتی که شما می‌خواین باز بشه بدون اینکه اصلا خودش متوجه بشه. البته لازم به یادآوری است که این راه مخصوص باز کردن پورت فایروال ویندوز است ولی می‌توان این ابتکار رو با اندکی تغییر بر روی بقیه فایروال‌ها نیز پیاده کرد. بنابراین کارهای ذیل رو به ترتیب انجام بدین:
1-	به کامپیوتر طرف لاگین کنید. (نکته‌ای که در پست دوم همین تاپیک قبلا بیان شده)
2-	نرم افزار رو اجرا کنید و کامپیوتر طرف رو از داخل آن انتخاب کنید.
3-	گزینه Registry  رو از پنل سمت چپ انتخاب کنید.
4-	به قسمت ذیل بروید:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\S  haredAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfil  e\GloballyOpenPorts\List
5-	در پنل سمت راست کلیک راست کنید و از منوی پایین افتادنی گزینه New و سپس String Value (REG-SZ) رو انتخاب کنید.
6-	اسم آنرا شماره و نوع پورتی که می‌خواهید باز کنید بگذارید. مثلا اگر می‌خواهید پورت 6129 رو باز کنید اسم آن را 6129:TCP می‌گذاریم.
7-	بر روی آن دو بار کلیک کنید و مقدار Value را به صورت شکل کلی زیر قرار دهید.
Port Number:Port Type:Scope Type:Enabled:Port Name
به عنوان مثال می‌نویسید 6129:TCP:*:Enabled:Microsoft Internet Explorer با دادن این مقدار دکمه OK را بزنید. 
8-	 به همین سادگی پورت دلخواه شما (6129) بر روی کامپیوتر طرف باز می‌شود و شما دیگه هر کاری دوست داشته باشین می‌تونین بکنید.
امیدوارم که از این عیدی خوشتان آمده باشد. و اما 
مشق شب:
مشق شب جلسه قبل که چشم نزنم همه انجام دادن. این طرح رو برای فایروال‌های دیگه پیاده سازی کنید یعنی آدرس ریجستری اون رو پیدا کنید و برای بقیه بزارین اینجا.

----------


## danial82

آقا از رجیستری چجوری میشه  McAfee  رو  از کار انداخت ؟ 
یا  چجوری میشه یه پورت رو باز کرد؟

----------


## mhjb

در مورد MCAfee که بحثش مربوط به این تاپیک نیست یه تاپیک جدید بزن تا جوابت رو بگیری. چون من خودم اصلا از McAfee متنفرم.
و اما اینکه چجوری میشه یه پورت رو باز کرد اگه منظورت توی McAfee است که باید بگم نمی‌دونم و اگر منظورت توی ویندوز است باید بگم که آقا دانیال لیلی زن بود یا مرد!؟ من تو سه چهار تا پست قبلیم همش در مورد این بحث میکردم. لطفا یه بار دیگه مباحث رو مرور کن.

----------


## danial82

mr . jafari 
من mcAfee   رو از این جهت مطرح کردم چون روی تمام کامپیوترهای جایی که من کار میکنم این  Firewall  نصبه 
راه حلشم پیدا کردم اگر به توانی به کامپیوتر  طرف لاگین کنی تو services   سرویس McAfee Firewall  رو disable تا  MacAfee Firewall  از کار بیوفته و بتوانی به پورت 6129  دسترسی پیدا کنی

----------


## ssmehizadeh

آقای جعفری ... خیلی ممنون از بحثتون
ولی برای download برنامه لینکه کار نمیکنه

----------


## danial82

تو گوگل  یه سرچ بزن پیداش میکنی

----------


## mhjb

بیا این یه لینک جدید.
http://www.dameware.com/downloads/

----------


## mhjb

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان عزیز و عرض پوزش به خاطر وقفه طولانی که پیش آمد.
خیلی وقت‌ها شما می‌خواهید یه پیغام به یه کامپیوتری بفرستید. این کار با دستور Net send امکان پذیر است ولی همان طور که می‌دانید به خاطر اینکه در ویندوز XP سرویس پک 2 سرویس messenger غیر فعال است این کار امکان ندارد. علاوه بر این کار کردن با Command Prompt دردسر های خاص خود را دارد. خوب پس چاره چیست؟
قبل از هر کاری سرویس messenger را بر روی کامپیوتر خود Start کنید (اگر Disable است آنرا بر روی Automatic یا Manual قرار دهید) سپس بر روی کامپیوتر طرف لاگین کنید و بعد از ان نرم افزار را اجرا کنید. کامپیوتر طرف را در پنل سمت چپ پیدا کنید و به قسمت Services بروید. در این بخش شما سه انتخاب دارید یکی Service View، Install Service و Remove Service  که با توجه به اسمشان کاملا مشخص است که هر بخش مخصوص چه کاری است. به قسمت Service View بروید و سرویس Messenger کامپیوتر طرف رو پیدا کنید و بر روی آن دابل کلیک کنید و آنرا از حالت Disable خارج کنید و بعد با کلیک راست کردن بر روی آن آن را Start کنید. در پنل سمت چپ قبل از قسمت Services یه بخش به اسم Send Message است. با رفتن به این بخش شما می‌توانید پیغام خود را برای کامپیوتر طرف ارسال نمایید. البته لازم به ذکر است که شما در قسمت Services می‌توانید هر کاری که خواستید با سرویس‌های ویندوز انجام بدین. مثلا همان طور که آقا دانیال گفتند میشه به راحتی یه فایروال رو با Stop کردن سرویسش از کار انداخت. البته من این قضیه رو (از کار انداختن فایروال) رو بلد بودم ولی به عنوان فوت کوزه‌گری نگه داشته بودم ولی خوب چون از IQ آقا دانیال خوشم اومد یه مطلب دیگه هم میگم و اون اینکه شما فایروال ویندوز رو هم با Stop کردن سرویس Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) می‌تونید از کار بیندازید و هر بلایی که دلتون خواست سر کامپیوتر طرف بیارین.
از جمله بخش‌های دیگر این نرم‌افزار قسمت Share است شما با کلیک کردن بر روی این قسمت کل هارد دیسک‌های کامپیوتر طرف جلو شما باز میشه و خیلی راحت می‌تونید درونش جستجو کنید و فایل یا فولدری رو کپی، اضافه و یا حذف کنید. در ضمن می‌تونید فولدری رو Share و یا از Share خارج کنید یا Permission های سیستم طرف رو دست‌کاری کنید.
تو پست بعدی در مورد قسمت Shutdown که فکر می‌کنم جالب هم باشه براتون توضیح می‌دم. پس فعلا....

----------


## danial82

با سلام خدمت استاد عزیز Mr.jafari
این وقفه انقدر طولانی شد که من گفتم دیگه کلاس تموم شده    :چشمک:  
با تشکر از  محبت شما  :لبخندساده    :بامزه:   ما هرچی هستیم شاگرد شما هستیم  و از شما یادگرفتیم  :چشمک:  
یه مشکل : من روی دوتا از کامپیوترهای شبکه به مشکل برخوردم
 firewall ها رو از کار انداختم  دستی از طریق رجیستری پورت6129 باز کردم ولی هنگام دیدن مونیتور طرف Error , Access Diny میده
جریان چیه؟

----------


## mhjb

من یه سری مشکلات دارم که این چند وقته خیلی کم فرصت می‌کنم. ان شا الله بعدا تلافی می‌کنم. بگذریم.
اولا اگر فایروال رو از کار انداختی دیگر نیازی نیست از طریق ریجیستری پورت 6129 رو باز کنی.
ثانیا می‌تونی از روی کامپیوتر خودت بر روی اون دو تا کامپیوتر لاگین کنی یا خیر؟
ثالثا متن دقیق پیغام چیه؟

----------


## danial82

استاد شما چرا ؟ وقتی به رجیستری دسترسی دارم پس لاگین کردم
پیغام میده که نتوانسته به کامپیوتر مقابل دسترسی پیدا کنه و 4-5 دلیل مطرح میکنه

----------


## mhjb

ببین سرویس فایروالش رو از کار بنداز (یعنی Stop کن) بعد اگر مشکل حل شد مربوط به پورت بازشده است ولی اگر مشکل حل نشد یه پرینت اسکرین از ارورش برام بفرس.

----------


## danial82

این Error رو میده :

A Winsock 10060 error indicates a socket timeout [ALIREZA].  Some reasons for this error include: remote host not online, routing, firewall/router configuration (blocked ports), etc.. The most common reason for this occurrence is when nothing is listening on the specified port on the Host Computer.  For Example, Mini Remote Client Agent not installed or mismatch in port usage (default is TCP 6129).

3.)

Ping returned: IP Request Timed Out

4.)

The remote computers appear to be running Windows NT/2000/XP. Will try to interrogate the service control manager to determine if the Mini Remote Control client agent (service) is installed and/or running.

5.)

Ping returned: IP Request Timed Out

6.)

The Mini Remote Control client agent (service) appears to be installed and running on the remote host but we are still unable to connect via TCP/IP on the selected port. The following are some common reasons for this occurrence but are not limited to these listed.
#1 Mismatch in port usage (default port is 6129). 
#2 Name Resolution - Try to use IP Address.
#3 Proxy configuration.
#4 Firewall configuration.
#5 Network configuration.

----------


## rahami

با سلام
*اگر پسورد ادمین را نداشته باشیم نمی‌شه کاری کرد؟*

----------


## mhjb

مشکل مشکل اتصال است. بعد از اینکه فایروال رو هم از کار انداختی این پیغام رو میده؟

----------


## danial82

نه قبل از اونهم چنین ایرادی میگرفت فکر کردم از فایرواله اونم از کار انداختم اما مشکل همچنان باقیست

----------


## mhjb

ببین دوست عزیز این چیزها رو چک کن و جوابش رو بهم بگو:
1- اون کامپیوتری که مشکل داره تو همین شبکه است یا یه شبکه دیگه؟
2- subnet mask رو چک کن.
3- IP اونو چک کن و بعد ping کن و ببین جوابش چیه
4- توی شبکه‌ای که هستی روتور وجود داره؟

----------


## danial82

1- تو یه شبکه هستیم
2- نمیدونم چجوری  subnet mask رو چکنم اگه بگی ممنون میشم
3- جواب نداد
4-منظورت راتره

----------


## danial82

من یه مشکل دیگه هم دارم 
خیلی از کامپیوترهای شبکه ما پسورد ادمین شون خالی این در حالیکه حتما باید تو برنامه از یوزری استفاده کنی که  پسورد ش خالی نباشه کاری میشه کرد؟

----------


## rahami

با سلام
*اگر پسورد ادمین را نداشته باشیم نمی‌شه کاری کرد؟*

----------


## mhjb

آقا دانیال TCP/IP مشکل داره وقتی که به پینگ هم جواب نمی‌ده من نمی‌تونم کاری بکنم. احتمال داره IP اشتباه باشه یه IP دیگه بهش بده. در ضمن مطمئن شو که فایروال دیگری روی سیستم نصب نیست. بعدش هم منظورم router است.
و اما در مورد پسور: به توی Policy های اون کامپیوتر Accounts: Limit local account use of blank passwords to console logon only  رو Disable کن درست میشه.

و اما آقای رهامی منظورت از از کار چیه؟ تو می‌خوای چی کار بکنی و از اون کامپیوتر چیا رو داری؟ منظورم اینه که تو اصلا یوزر نداری یا یوزر داری ولی ادمین نیست؟

----------


## mhjb

راستی آقا دانیال یادم رفت بگم آواتار جدید مبارک باشه. فکر نمی‌مردم قیافت این شکلی باشه!!

----------


## danial82

آقای جعفری 
بابت تبریکت ممنون ولی نگفتی خوبه یا بده  :چشمک:  
این که گفتی رو از کجا باید Disble  کنم امیدوارم نگی لازمه برم پشت کامپیوتر طرف   :بامزه:  



> و اما در مورد پسور: به توی Policy های اون کامپیوتر Accounts: Limit local account use of blank passwords to console logon only  رو Disable کن درست میشه.



راستی استاد خیلی وقته درس نمیدی قرار بود Shutdown  رو بگی من که فکر میکنم  بعد از دیدن مونیتور  قشنگترین قسمت درس همین باشه    :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mRizvandi

سلام

تشکر و خواستار ادامه مطلب ;-) (-;

----------


## danial82

علت اینکه با تمام اینکارا باز م مشکل وجود داشت رو فهمیدم چون بعضی از سیستمهای ما Dos  است واسه همین نه Ping و نه چیزای دیگه جواب نمیداد

بابا استاد کجایی ما رو هم پیچوندی (;

----------


## mhjb

سلام
آقا دانیال اولا که دستت درد نکنه این همه مدت ما رو گذاشتی سر کار! بعدش یه چیزی هم طلبکاری!!!!! 
ثانیا در مورد آواتارت هم باید بگم من یه تصور دیگری از چهرت تو ذهنم بود فکر می‌کردم سنت کمتر از این باشه. ولی در کل خوبه.

----------


## danial82

Mr.jafari 
اولا : ما که همیشه شاگردیم چیزی طلبکار نیستیم 
دوما : شرمنده که چند وقت شما رو سرکار گذاشتم
سوما : خواستار ادامه مطالب هستیم نه طلبکار

در نهایت میخواستم بپرسم اون مطلبی که در مورد  پسورد های خالی گفتین رو از کجا باید انجام بدم

----------


## mhjb

با عرض سلام و آرزوی قبولی طاعات و عبادات همه دوستان در ماه مبارک رمضان.
از اینکه یه خورده دیر به دیر میام معذرت می‌خوام.
امروز می‌خوام در باره گزینه Shutdown توضیح بدم. با استفاده از این گزینه شما می‌توانید کارهای زیر رو بر روی کامپیوتر طرف انجام بدین:
1-	با چه یوزری وارد شده (جاهایی که سرور و کلاینت است برای ادمین سرور خیلی مفید است که بدونه روی کلاینت چه کاربری الان لاگین کرده)
2-	اگر کامپیوتر طرف (یا کامپیوتر خودتون) یه سرور باشه می‌تونید بفهمید که چه کاربرانی بر روی آن لاگین کرده اند.
3-	چه برنامه‌هایی در حال اجرا است
4-	طرف را Log off کنید
5-	کامپیوتر طرف رو Restart کنید 
6-	کامپیوتر طرف رو Shutdown کنید.
اگر بر روی گزینه Shutdown کلیک کنید در پنجره‌ای که جلو شما باز می‌شود در ابتدا اسم کاربر(ان)ی که در حال کارکردن با کامپیوتر است رو نشون میده. اگر کامپیوتر طرف سرور باشه این بخش در دو قسمت نشان داده می‌شود یکی کاربرانی که بر روی خود سرور لاگین کرده اند و دیگری کاربرانی که از طریق شبکه بر روی آن لاگین کرده اند. 
بعدش در قسمت Application running… برنامه‌هایی که در حال اجرا شدن است را نشان می‌دهد. در حقیقت در این بخش task manager ویندوز رو نشون میده.
در قسمت پایین این پنجره یک سرس آیکن است که شما می‌توانید با انتخاب آنها کارهای جالبی بکنید. اولین آیکن، Shutdown است. با انتخاب این گزینه شما می‌توانید با انتخاب صحیح گزینه‌ها کامپیوتر طرف را Shutdown  یا Restart کنید. دقت کنید که اگر تیک جلو Force Application Termination رو نزنید امکان داره کامپیوتر طرف Shutdown نشه چون اگر مثلا طرف یه برنامه باز داشته باشه و موقع بسته شدن پیغام Save رو بیاره تا زمانیکه طرف به این پیغام جواب نده کامپیوترش خاموش نمیشه یا مثلا اگر فلاپی داخل درایوش باشه و آنتی ویروسش به اون گیر بده کامپیوتر طرف خاموش نمیشه.
ضمنا می‌توانید با دادن یک عدد بر حسب ثانیه در قسمت مربوط براش شمارش معکوس بزنید و همچنین توجه داشته باشید که متنی که در Textbox پایین آن می‌نویسید در پیغام شمارش معکوس می‌آید بنابراین مواظب آن باشید تا لو نرید. چون متن پیش فرض آن به طرف می‌گوید که کدوم کامپیوتر و کدوم کاربر داره اونو Shutdown  می‌کنه.
آیکن دوم، آیکن Log off است. این قسمت هم شبیه قسمت Shutdown است. منتهی اگر دفعه اولی باشه که بر روی کامپیوتر طرف این کار رو می‌کنید یه پیغام ظاهر میشه که می‌خواد یه سرویسی رو نصب کنه. بهش اجازه نصب بدین و مطمئن باشید طرف متوجه این کار نمیشه. پس اصلا نگران نباشید. طرف متوجه نمیشه.
آیکن سوم، Power off است که در حقیقت همان Shutdown است و با انتخاب آن و تنظیم گزینه‌های مربوطه کامپیوتر طرف خاموش می‌شود.
بقیه آیکن‌ها هم بلد نیستم (بدون تعارف)

بعد از گزینه Shutdown در پنل سمت چپ گزینه Software قرار داره که با انتخاب اون لیست برنامه‌هایی که بر روی کامپیوتر طرف نصبه رو نشون میده. این گزینه برای ادمین‌های سرورها یا مسئولین سایت‌ها خیلی مفیده چون بدون هیچ زحمتی می‌تونن بفهمن که مثلا فلان برنامه روی فلان کامپیوتر نصب است یا نه؟ 
اگر بر روی یکی از این برنامه‌ها کلیک کنید و در قسمت پایین این پنجره آیکن Properties رو بزنید یه سری اطلاعات جانبی نیز از اون برنامه در اختیار شما می‌گذارد. اگر بر روی آیکن Show All Software Entries کلیک کنید دیگه از شیر مرغ تا جون آدمیزاد هرچی نصب باشه رو نشون میده. ضمنا با انتخاب آیکن مربوط به گزینه Export All Items in the List می‌توانید این لیست رو توی یه فایل ذخیره کنید.
تا مبحث بعدی فعلا...
و اما آقا دانیال اصلا قصدی نداشتم شوخی کرده بودم. در ضمن در مورد اون پسورد‌های خالی من یه خورده گشتم دنبال اینکه بشه از راه دور این کار رو کرد ولی چیزی دستگیرم نشد پس فعلا مجبوری بری سر اون کامپیوتر و داخل Administrative Tools و بعد Local Security Policy و بعد بقیه ماجرا که قبلا گفتم.
 خدانگه‌دار و التماس دعا.

----------


## danial82

آقا MHJB 
موقع Log off  کردن تو کامپیوتر مقصد یک پنجره باز میشه که نوشته همه برنامه ها رو Save کن و عملیات Log off از طرف کامپیوتر فلان و یوزر فلان در حال اجراست این در حالیست که من text box که قبل از عملیات Log off را پاک کرده بودم 
مثل همیشه ممنون و متشکر

----------


## mhjb

آقا دانیال عدد مربوط به زمان رو صفر بزن

----------


## danial82

mhjb
تو همیشه یه فوت کوزه گری نگه میداری بلا  :چشمک:   :قهقهه: 
اما بازم نشون میده نمیشه کاری کرد که اون پنجره رو نشون نده؟

----------


## mhjb

با عرض سلام مجدد و قبولی طاعات و عبادات همه دوستان
از اینکه خیلی دیر به دیر میام معذرت می‌خوام.
امروز قسمت آخر آموزش نرم افزار DameWare رو می‌خوام بنویسم.
از گزینه‌هایی که در پنل سمت چپ باقی مانده دو گزینه مهم رو امروز توضیح می‌دم. یکی Users و دیگری Wake-on-Lan است.
اگر بر روی گزینه Users کلیک کنید در پنل سمت راست کلیه یوزرهایی که روی سیستمی که شما به آن متصل شده اید را نشان می‌دهد. شما می‌توانید با کلیک راست کردن بر روی یوزرها و یا با استفاده از آیکن‌هایی که در پایین پنل سمت راست است کارهایی نظیر ایجاد یوزر(تکی یا گروهی)، حذف، تغییر نام، مسدود کردن، تغییر کلمه عبور، دیدن پالیسی و...  را انجام بدهید. البته می‌توانید با انتخاب گزینه Copy To… یک یا دسته‌ای از یوزرها رو از یک کامپیوتر به کامپیوتر دیگر منتقل کنید منتهی نمی‌توانید پسوردهای اونا رو منتقل کنید.
و اما گزینه Wake-on-Lan
از طریق این گزینه شما می‌توانید یک کامپیوتر خاموش را از راه دور روشن کنید. البته مادربورد کامپیوتر مقصد باید این امکان را داشته باشد یعنی در setup آن گزینه Wake on Lan فعال شده باشد. البته در اکثریت قریب به اتفاق مادربودها این گزینه وجود دارد و خوشبختانه به صورت default هم فعال هستند. برای این کار کافی است شما یکبار موقعی که کامپیوتر مقصد روشن است گزینه Wake-on-lan رو بزنید و بعد گزینه Discover host on Lan را انتخاب کنید و بگذارید شبکه شما را اسکن کند. نرم افزار هر کامپیوتر روشنی که در شبکه باشد را جستجو کرده و شماره MAC کارت شبکه ان را به همراه IP آن دستگاه برای شما نشان می‌دهد. بعد از تمام شدن جستجو شما کافی است آیکن Save را که در پایین پنل سمت راست وجود دارد فشار دهید. حل هر موقع که کامپیوتر مقصد خاموش بود شما می‌توانید به قسمت Wake-on-Lan رفته و بر روی اسم کامپیوتر مقصد کلیک راست کرده و گزینه Wake Single رو انتخاب کنید و بعد دکمه OK را فشار دهید و بدین ترتیب کامپیوتر مقصد روشن خواهد شد.

خوب بچه‌ها این بود هر چی که من از این نرم افزار بلد بودم. امیدوارم به دردتون خورده باشه. حقیقتش من نمی‌دونم این تاپیک رو ادامه بدم یا نه؟ یعنی برم سراغ آموزش نرم افزارهای دیگه یا نه؟ البته اگر یکی از دوستان قبول ‌کنه که این تاپیک رو ادامه بده تا من یه خورده سرم خلوت بشه خیلی خوبه؟ ولی در هر صورت خواهشمندم دوستان نظرات، انتقادات و پیشنهادات خودشون رو در مورد این تاپیک، نحوه آموزش، نحوه نگارش مطالب و همچنین ادامه کار این تاپیک رو از من دریغ ندارند. 
با آرزوی قبولی طاعات و عبادات همه در این ماه مبارک
التماس دعا

----------


## danial82

Mr.jafari
من چجوری میتوانم به سی دی رام طرف دسترسی داشته باشم اصلا امکانش هست؟

----------


## mhjb

به طور دیفالت درایوهای کامپیوتر با علامت $ شیر هستند ولی cd rom ها شیر نیستند. اگر بخوای به آنها از روی شبکه دسترسی داشته باشی باید اونها رو شیر کنی. البته برای اینکه کسی متوجه نشه با $ شیر کن.

----------


## danial82

Mr.jafari
این بحث که بهونه است  دلمون واست تنگ شده بود
استاد اینو میدونم که بصورت دیفالت شیر نیست اگه توضیح بدی چجوری میشه اینکارو کرد چون به صورت معمولی که از $ $ استفاده میکردیم نمیشه

----------


## mhjb

روی درایو مورد نظر کلیک راست کن و بعد گزینه Share and Security را انتخاب کن و سپس گزینه Share this folder رو انتخاب کن و در قسمت share Name بعد از اسم درایو یک علامت $ بزار. 
از ابراز محبت شما هم بینهایت سپاسگذارم. من به دلیل مشکاتی که واسم پیش اومده متأسفانه وقت ندارم. در ضمن اگر زحمتی نیست اون تاپیک جدید رو هم خودت شروع کن من وقت کردم سر می‌زنم.

----------


## danial82

از راه  دور چنین امکان نیست ؟
فقط باید برم پشت سیستم طرف؟

----------


## چون کوه استوار

فعلا راه حلی به ذهنم نمی‌رسه. اگه چیزی به ذهنم رسید بهت می‌گم.
البته تعجب نکن من mhjb هستم منتهی چون یکی از بچه‌ها لاگین کرده بود من دیگه با یوزر اون نوشتم.

----------


## yadollah_gh

با سلام وتشکر از راهنماییتان
من یک سوال داشتم اینکه چطور میشود یک ورک گوروپ را در یک سایت پیاده کرد و چه کارهایی را باید انجام داد البته من در قسمت  کامپیوتر نیم اسم ورک گوروپ را داده ام و تعدادی از کامپیوترها را در مپ نیتورک می بینم ولی بعضی ها را که می خواهم باز کنم اسم یوزر می خواهد و بعضی ها را اصلا نمی بینم وتمام گزینه راچک می کنم می بینم درست است

----------


## danial82

yadollah_gh عزیز اینجا بحث آموزش نرم افزار DameWare NT Utilities سوال خودتو در تاپیک مربوطه مطرح کن

http://www.barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=3866

----------


## rahami

> و اما آقای رهامی منظورت از کار چیه؟ تو می‌خوای چی کار بکنی و از اون کامپیوتر چیا رو داری؟ منظورم اینه که تو اصلا یوزر نداری یا یوزر داری ولی ادمین نیست؟


 پسورد ادمین دستگاه ها را ندارم و ضمناً شبکه شبکه داخلی هستش. یوزر دستگاه خودم را کامل دارم

----------


## danial82

من از طرف استاد جواب تو میدم اگه username/password ادمین کامپیوتری رو تو شبکه نداشته باشی هیچ کاری نمیتوانی بکنی
username/password ادمین کامپیوتر خودتم فقط بدرد خودت میخوره یعنی بری از یه کامپیوتر دیگه تو شبکه به کامپیوتر خودت وصل بشی فقط همین

----------


## mhjb

البته یه کارهایی رو به راحتی میتونی انجام بدی مثلا میتونی اونو از طریق شبکه روشن کنی، یا ببینی چه نوع و چه ورژنی از ویندوز روش نصبه یا اصلا چه یوزرهایی داره یا چه پورت‌هایی ازش باز هستند و....

----------


## rahami

میشه بگی چه جوری ؟
آخه هر کاری می خواهی بکنی اول یوزر پسورد می خواهد.

----------


## mhjb

تو کدوم یک از کارهای بالا رو می‌خوای بکنی؟

----------


## rahami

> تو کدوم یک از کارهای بالا رو می‌خوای بکنی؟


*من می‌خواهم ببینم که چه فایل هایی را شیر کرده، چه یوزرهایی روی کامپیوترش داره و بیتونم یک سرویس را روی کامپیوتر طرف ران کنم

درضمن با اینکه تمام کارهایی را که برای Remote Dessktop گفته بودی انجام دادم باز هم موقع وصل شدن به اون کامپیوتر به طرف پیغام می‌ده. 
لطفا راهنمایی کنید.*

----------


## rahami

*با سلام
آیا نرم افزار مشابهی هم سراغ داری؟*

----------


## mhjb

آقای rahami اول بگو ببینم که تو روی اون کامپیوتر یوزری داری یا نه؟
دوم: اگر تمام کارها کرده باشی امکان نداره پیغام بده ولی با این حال سرویس DameWare mini remote Control رو بر روی کامپیوتر طرف unistall کن و بعد دوباره نصب کن. 
سوم: منظورت از نرم افزار مشابه چی است؟ اگر منظورت نرم افزار مشابه DameWare است باید بگم نرم افزار Ideal  هم است منتهی کاراییش از این ضعیف تر است.

----------


## rahami

> آقای rahami اول بگو ببینم که تو روی اون کامپیوتر یوزری داری یا نه؟
> دوم: اگر تمام کارها کرده باشی امکان نداره پیغام بده ولی با این حال سرویس DameWare mini remote Control رو بر روی کامپیوتر طرف unistall کن و بعد دوباره نصب کن. 
> سوم: منظورت از نرم افزار مشابه چی است؟ اگر منظورت نرم افزار مشابه DameWare است باید بگم نرم افزار Ideal  هم است منتهی کاراییش از این ضعیف تر است.


*با سلام و تشکر
اولا برای Remote Control با یوزر ادمین وارد می‌شود (اصلا با یوزرهای دیگر امکان وصل شدن نیست). من یوزر ادمین بعضی از کامپیوترها را دارم. اما روی بعضی از کامپیوترهای شبکه اصلا یوزری ندارم. روی این دسته از کامپیوترها چه کاری می‌توانم انجام دهم.
دوما این کار را هم کرده‌ام ولی نشد، حدس می‌زنم برای این باشد که برنامه Regist نشده است.
سوما اگر ممکن است آدرس این نرم‌افزار (Ideal) را بده.*

----------


## mhjb

بعید می‌دانم مشکل Register‌ برنامه باشه ولی تمام کارهایی که کردی و Error ی که میده رو توی یه پیغام برام بفرس تا مشکلت رو حل کنم. 
در مورد Ideal هم من نمی‌دونم از کجا می‌تونی دانلود کنی. من خودم برنامش رو روی هاردم دارم. 
اینکه چه کارهایی بر روی کامپیوترهایی که روی آنها یوزر نداری می‌تونی انجام بدی رو من قبلا گفتم. شما بگو کدومش رو می‌خوای تا راهنماییت کنم. ضمنا فکر می‌کنم اگه یه تاپیک جدید بزنی خیلی بهتره چون این موضوعات خیلی ربطی به این تاپیک نداره.

----------


## mhjb

با سلام
امروز می‌خوام بگم چجوری میشه سی دی رام یه سیستم رو بدون لاگین کردن بر روی آن و بدون اینکه کسی بفهمه از طریق شبکه Share کنید.
ابتدا از روی کامپیوتر خود بر روی کامپیوتر طرف لاگین کنید. نرم افزار DameWare رو اجرا کنید و از پنل سمت چپ کامپیوتر طرف رو انتخاب کنید. (اگر نیست Add کنید.) سپس به قسمت Processes بروید و در قسمت پایین پنجره‌ای که باز شده آیکن Run Application Remote را انتخاب کنید. در قسمت Run عبارت ذیل را بنویسید
":net share X$="X
شما باید به جای X اسم درایو سی دی رام رو بنویسید بعد در قسمت Show Window رو هم به جای Normal گزینه Hiden یا Minimized رو انتخاب کنید و سپس پنجره را OK کنید.
در Run اسم کامپیوتر طرف رو به اضافه اسم درایو سی دی رام و علامت $ بزنید و بقیه ماجرا. مثلا اگر اسم کامپیوتر طرف MHJB باشه شما باید بنویسید $MHJB\X\\ . البته باید سی دی هم توی درایو طرف باشه.
فعلا خدا نگه‌دار

----------


## danial82

ممنون جواب داد من این مطلب و دیده بودم ولی تو اونجا نحوه Share کردن فولدر رو گفته بود در کل مثل همیشه ممنون

----------


## mhjb

> ممنون جواب داد من این مطلب و دیده بودم ولی تو اونجا نحوه Share کردن فولدر رو گفته بود در کل مثل همیشه ممنون


آقا دانیال منظورت از "اونجا" کجا ست. آخه من چیزی ندیدم.

----------


## danial82

اینجا رو گفتم
http://www.windowsitpro.com/Article/...782/23782.html

----------


## mhjb

آقا دانیال من نوفهمم.
من فکر می‌کنم اون چیزی که من گفتم یه چیز دیگه بود و ربطی به این قضیه نداره. این لینک گفته چطوری به درایو share شده دسترسی داشته باشید ولی من گفتم چطوری اونو به صورت ریموت Share کنیم.

----------


## mRizvandi

> آقا دانیال من نوفهمم.
> من فکر می‌کنم اون چیزی که من گفتم یه چیز دیگه بود و ربطی به این قضیه نداره. این لینک گفته چطوری به درایو share شده دسترسی داشته باشید ولی من گفتم چطوری اونو به صورت ریموت Share کنیم.


سلام

من از اینجا دارم مطلب رو پیگیری می کنم:: شما می تونی manege سیستم خودت رو بیاری و به سیستم هر کسی که می خوای وصل بشی (البته اگر پسورد ادمین شبکه رو داری) بعد در بخش Sahre یک مورد جدید اضافه کنی
نمی دونم بدرت خورد یا نه به هر حال ببخشید که وسط بحث پریدم
 :چشمک:

----------


## javad3151

سلام 
من کل مباحث رو خوندم ولی هنوز یه مشکل دارم : چطور میشه هنگام مانیتورینگ کامپیوتر طرف رد پایی باقی نگذاشت (وقتی به سیستم طرف وصل میشی یک پنجره باز میکنه و بهش میگه که داری کنترلش می کنی از اون بدتر اینکه دوتا کامپیوتر کوچیک هم اون پایین میاد که فاجعه است)

----------


## mhjb

عزیزم این رو دوباره با دقت بخون
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...8265&page=3#27
همین طور که گفتم سرویس مربوطه رو حذف کن و دوباره به همون شکلی که گفتم برو جلو. اگر باز هم نتونستی یه پیغام بهم بده.

----------


## javad3151

سلام 
مشکلم حل شد ولی اشکال از اینجا بود که من قبلا بدون اینکه این تنظیمات رو انجام بدم به این سیستم کانکت شده بودم و بعد هر کاری می کردم دیگه تنظیمات جدید اعمال نمی شد ( آخرش رفتم سراغ سیستم یوزر و تنظیماتش رو همون جا انجام دادم ) 
ولی وقتی با یه سیستم دیگه تستش کردم ( با انجام تنظیمات اولیه ) مشکلی نبود
در هر صورت از جناب آقای جعفری کمال تشکر را دارم

----------


## mhjb

اگر از روی همون کامپیوتر خودت سرویسش رو unistall میکردی و دوباره نصب می‌کردی هم مشکلت حل می‌شد.

----------


## nini

سلام 
شما که این همه زحمت می کشید لطفا برای registeration هم راهنمایی کنید چون نسخه شما 30 روزه  است . اگر بفرمایید که activecode  را از کجا گیر بیاریم ممنون میشم. چون من نسخه 3 را به صورت register شده دارم ولی قابلیت نسخه 4 شما بیشتر است.
ممنون از لطف شما
Nini

----------


## mostafavi

با سلام 
من هم مشکل nini را دارم. اگر کسی رجیسترش را دارد لطفا بگوید.

----------


## mhjb

من خودم با ورژن 4.5.0.0 رو دارم. اگر می‌خوای سریالش هم اینه
Name: ttdown.com
Company: no
Number: DW0DB9CEC9FF03-CB1451-59752E9C
کلش رو یکجا باید کپی کنی.

----------


## kheyri

من تشکر کیکنم از این تاپیک بی نظیر. حقیقتش خیلی چیزا هست که ما خیلی دنبالشیم و ناگهان یه جایی پیداش میکنیم که انتظارشو نداریم. این برنامه که توی این تاپیک معرفی شده برای من همین حکم رو داره.
من مشکلمو میگم اگه راه حلی هست بهم بگید خیلی ممنون میشم.
جایی که من کار میکنم هم DOMAIN داره و هم WORKGROUP و از اونجا که من یوزر پسورد ادمین DOMAIN رو دارم ، مشکلی نیست و میتونم به همه کامپیوترها متصل بشم ولی مشکل اصلی من توی WORKGROUP هست که وقتی میخوام بهشون کانکت کنم از من یوزر پسورد میخواد که من هم ندارم . حالا برای این مشکل راه حلی هست یا نه؟

----------


## Identifier

> من تشکر کیکنم از این تاپیک بی نظیر. حقیقتش خیلی چیزا هست که ما خیلی دنبالشیم و ناگهان یه جایی پیداش میکنیم که انتظارشو نداریم. این برنامه که توی این تاپیک معرفی شده برای من همین حکم رو داره.
> من مشکلمو میگم اگه راه حلی هست بهم بگید خیلی ممنون میشم.
> جایی که من کار میکنم هم DOMAIN داره و هم WORKGROUP و از اونجا که من یوزر پسورد ادمین DOMAIN رو دارم ، مشکلی نیست و میتونم به همه کامپیوترها متصل بشم ولی مشکل اصلی من توی WORKGROUP هست که وقتی میخوام بهشون کانکت کنم از من یوزر پسورد میخواد که من هم ندارم . حالا برای این مشکل راه حلی هست یا نه؟


دوست عزیز
با سلام
آقای جعفری زحمت کشیدند و توضیحات مناسبی را ارائه دادند و جای قدر دانی داره

و شما باید یک نکته را مد نظر داشته باشید به خاطر نکات امنیتی می بایستی از یکسر کانال ها عبور کرد که بتونیم کنترل سیستم رو بدست بگریم در غیر این صورت مقوله امنیتی همینطوریش هم  زیر سوال هست اون موقع دیگه نور علی نور میشه

و در همین راستا هست که domain نقشش خودش رو نشون میده و این یکی از نیازهای مدیران شبکه است و یکی از دلایل استفاده از domain همین هست که شما بتونید کاربراتون رو manage کنید

پاینده و پیروز باشید

----------


## mostafavi

> من خودم با ورژن 4.5.0.0 رو دارم. اگر می‌خوای سریالش هم اینه
> Name: ttdown.com
> Company: no
> Number: DW0DB9CEC9FF03-CB1451-59752E9C
> کلش رو یکجا باید کپی کنی.


*با سلام
لطفا لینک آدرس خود نرم‌افزار را هم بگزار
متشکرم*

----------


## mhaeri

اقا سلام این لینک کار نمیکنه
لطفا یک جا دیکه معرفی کنید
ممنون

----------


## reza_az

سلام
ممنون از آموزشی که گذاشتین
من برنامه رو روی سرور کافی نت نصب کردم ولی هر کاری کردم نمیشه روی سیستمهای دیگه کاری کرد 
اشکال کار کجاست؟
کمکم کنید

----------


## reza_az

راستش من تازه دارم در مورد مدیریت شبکه کار می کنم چیز زیادی نمی دونم ممنون میشم کمک کنید

----------


## mhjb

آقای reza_az 
دقیقا بگو چه اتفاقی میفته یا اینکه منظورت از اینکه &#171;نمیشه روی سیستمهای دیگه کاری کرد&#187; چیه؟ یا کدوم بخش از نرم افزار کار می‌کنه و کدوم نمی‌کنه؟

----------


## reza_az

با سلام
بعد از نصب برنامه روی سرور سیستمهای شبکه توسط برنامه مشخص میشن ولی وقتی می خوای روی اونها کاری انجام بدی نمیشه مثلا برای اجرای disk drives و همین طور بقیه قسمتها خطای شماره پنج میده

----------


## reza_az

راستی یادم رفت بگم 
برنامه باید روی تمام سیستمهای شبکه نصب بشه؟؟؟

----------


## mhjb

> راستی یادم رفت بگم 
> برنامه باید روی تمام سیستمهای شبکه نصب بشه؟؟؟


نه. اگر این طوری بود که کلامون پس معرکه بود !!!!

اما در مورد اینکه چرا کار نمی‌کنه باید بگم که شما این نرم افزار رو احتمالا بر روی یکی از کامپیوترهای Workgroup نصب کردید یا اینکه اون کامپیوتری که می‌خوای کار روش انجام بدی عضو دامینت نیست به همین دلیل شما باید همونطور که در اول بحث گفتم یکبار بر روی کامپیوتری که می‌خوای روش کار انجام بدی لاگین (به همون صورتی که در اول بحث گفتم) کنی. اگر مشکل لاگینت حل شد مشکل نرم افزار هم حل میشه. بازم اگر مشکلت حل نشد بگو تا کمکت کنم.

----------


## homa ef

سلام دوستان
لطفآ نرم افزاری رو معرفی کنید که هم بشه با اون دو کامپیوتر را از راه دور مرتبط کرد(مثل romote 
desktop windows xp)و هم جدید باشه

ممنون میشم

----------


## homa ef

سلام دوستان
لطفآ نرم افزاری رو معرفی کنید که هم بشه با اون دو کامپیوتر را از راه دور مرتبط کرد(مثل romote 
desktop windows xp)و هم جدید باشه

ممنون میشم

----------


## mhjb

والا حقیقتا من اصلا نمی‌دونم به این تازه واردا چی بگم. 
اولا که سوالتون جاش اینجا نیست ثانیا همین نرم افزار همه کاری که بخوای برات انجام می‌ده، ثالثا نیازت رو باید دقیق بگی اینجوری که شما می‌گی یعنی اینکه همین Remote Desktop Connection برات خوبه پس دیگه واسه چی سوال می‌پرسی !!!؟؟؟

----------


## Clever_MRG

آقای جعفری بابت این آموزشت واقعا ممنونم . دو تا سوال دارم که اگه اولی رو جواب بدی منو از سردر گمی چند ماهه نجات دادی :

1- مدتهاست دنبال اینم که یه همچین برنامه ای رو خودم بنویسم . اما نمیدونم از کجا و چطوری... 
البته در حد پروفشنال نمی خوام کار کنم . همین که بتونم کلاینت مورد نظرم رو مانیتور کنم - صفحه دسکتاپش رو ببینم 

2-آیا برات ممکنه بعد از اتمام آموزش PDF  آموزشت رو  توی سایت بزاری ویا اگه برات زحمتی نیست
به ایمیلم بفرستی :mostafa.rezai@gmail.com

----------


## mhjb

در مورد سوال اولت من خیلی تجربه برنامه نویسی در این مورد رو ندارم ولی تا اونجایی که اطلاعات من قطع می‌ده باید با Socket برنامه نویسی کنی. و در مورد سوال دومت هم باید بگم چشم. در اسرع وقت PDF ش رو می‌زارم.

----------


## mhjb

سلام
این هم PDF تمام پست‌هایی که خودم نوشتم و قولش رو داده بودم که PDF ش رو بزارم. امیدوارم به دردتون بخوره.

http://rapidshare.de/files/19329239/dameWare.pdf.html

فعلا

----------


## rohollahmahmoodiany

> با سلام
> قبل از اینکه آموزش رو شروع کنم لازمه یه نکته‌ای رو یادآوری کنم و اون اینکه این قبیل نرم‌افزارها همان‌طور که قبلا گفتم کاربرد اصلیشان مدیریت شبکه است و بدین ترتیب که روی یه سرور نصب می‌شوند و کلاینت‌ها رو مدیریت (کنترل) می‌کنند. حال اگر کسی خواست توسط این نرم‌افزارها یه کامپیوتری که عضو دمین نیست رو مدیریت کنه یا اصلا دمینی در کار نیست و یه Workgroup وجود داره و یا یه کامپیوتری در یه Workgroup یا domain دیگه رو کنترل کنه کافیه که قبل از اجرای برنامه یکبار بر روی کامپیوتر مقصد لاگین کنه. بدین ترتیب که در Run ویندوز می‌نویسیم Computer Name\\  یا Computer IP\\ پس از اینکه پنجره لاگین باز شد کافیه که یوزر و پسورد ادمین Local رو وارد کنید بعد کار تمام است. شما می‌توانید هر کاری که اراده کنید بر روی آن کامپیوتر انجام دهید. البته اگر نرم‌افزار را بر روی سرور نصب کرده اید دیگر احتیاجی به لاگین کردن نیست. گاهی مواقع در ویندوز‌های XP وقتی که می‌خواهید از راه دور به آن لاگین کنید (کارهای فوق را انجام دهید) پنجره‌ای که باز می‌شود قسمت یوزرش Disable شده است. اگر چنین اتفاقی افتاد به Folder Option بروید و به تب View رفته و تیک جلو عبارت Simple File Sharing رو بردارید. لینک دانلودش رو هم براتون می‌زارم هر که خواست نصب کنه بسم الله.
> 
> http://www.dameware.co.uk/downloads/DNTUW.zip


با تشکر
مثل اینه که این لینک کار نمیده؟؟؟

----------


## mhjb

اینم لینک جدید.
http://www.dameware.com/downloads/

----------


## کاربر جدید

با سلام 
قبل از هر چیز صمیمانه از جناب آقای جعفری تشکر و قدردانی میکنم اینکه با چنین حوصله و سعه صدر پاسخ سئوالات بیشمار دوستان را میدهند کاری بسیار پسندیده و قابل تقدیر میباشد آرزوی سلامتی و موفقیت برای ایشان از ایزد منان خواستارم ." زکاه العلم نشره"
دو سوال غیر فنی دارم :
1 -  آیا Pdf لینک شده همان مطالب گفته شده شما بصورت فارسی است یا Help نرم افزار و چگونه با موفقیت دریافت کنم 
2 - لینک معرفی شده برای نرم افزار نسخه جدید میباشد که به مشکل ریجستری برخورد خواهیم کرد آیا میشود به شکلی به نسخه 4.5 دسترسی پیدا کرد .
با تشکر

----------


## mhjb

> 1 - آیا Pdf لینک شده همان مطالب گفته شده شما بصورت فارسی است یا Help نرم افزار و چگونه با موفقیت دریافت کنم


نه Help نرم افزار نیست PDF مطالب به فارسی است و باید اونو از RapidShare دانلود کنید.




> 2 - لینک معرفی شده برای نرم افزار نسخه جدید میباشد که به مشکل ریجستری برخورد خواهیم کرد آیا میشود به شکلی به نسخه 4.5 دسترسی پیدا کرد .
> با تشکر


من نمی‌تونم اینجایی که کار می‌کنم عملا Upload کنم. ولی اگر شما بتونید به آدرس ftp://81.31.184.2/MHJB%2084.5/Network%20&%20Server وصل بشید می‌تونید از اینجا دانلود کنید. 

*** لطفا قوانین سایت را رعایت فرمایید ***

----------


## mehdisat2003

اقای mhjb از قرار دادن pdf خوبتان ممنون عالی بود

----------


## کاربر جدید

جناب آقای جعفری 
با سلام 

با تشکر از راهنمائی های شما

----------


## H_Ghaffarian

با سلام
آقای جعفری ممنون از زحماتتون. فقط دو سه نکته هست که بد نیست بازگو بشه. 
اول اینکه قرار بود در مورد نرم افزارها و نه نرم افزار صحبت بشه. شما در عمل وقتتون رو صرف یک نرم افزار کردید.
دوم اینکه واژه مدیریت خیلی با کلاسه. شما در عمل هک , نفوذ و کنترل سیستم های شبکه رو مورد بحث قرار دادید. بهتر بود از عنوان بهتری برای بحثتون استفاده می کردید.
سوم اینکه مدیریت شبکه تنها کنترل شبکه در برابر فعالیتهای مضر برای شبکه نیست. یکی از کارهای بسیار جالب در این زمینه بررسی و ارزیابی کارایی شبکه است که در ایران چون متخصصیص شبکه ما عمدتاً تجربی هستند با اون آشنا نیستند. نتیجش اون می شه که یک سایت براحتی دان می شه و نمی تونه ترافیک دریافتی رو هندل کنه. نمونه خوبش همین سایت سازمان سنجش. انتظار می ره که بجای بحث روی نفوذ به سیستم های شبکه و اذیت و آزار کاربران, به حقوق انها احترام گذاشته بشه و با تحلیل صحیح عملکرد شبکه ها, زمینه خدمت رسانی بهتر برای اونها فراهم بشه.
با تشکر

----------


## Identifier

> اول اینکه قرار بود در مورد نرم افزارها و نه نرم افزار صحبت بشه. شما در عمل وقتتون رو صرف یک نرم افزار کردید.
> دوم اینکه واژه مدیریت خیلی با کلاسه. شما در عمل هک , نفوذ و کنترل سیستم های شبکه رو مورد بحث قرار دادید. بهتر بود از عنوان بهتری برای بحثتون استفاده می کردید.
> سوم اینکه مدیریت شبکه تنها کنترل شبکه در برابر فعالیتهای مضر برای شبکه نیست. یکی از کارهای بسیار جالب در این زمینه بررسی و ارزیابی کارایی شبکه است که در ایران چون متخصصیص شبکه ما عمدتاً تجربی هستند با اون آشنا نیستند. نتیجش اون می شه که یک سایت براحتی دان می شه و نمی تونه ترافیک دریافتی رو هندل کنه. نمونه خوبش همین سایت سازمان سنجش. انتظار می ره که بجای بحث روی نفوذ به سیستم های شبکه و اذیت و آزار کاربران, به حقوق انها احترام گذاشته بشه و با تحلیل صحیح عملکرد شبکه ها, زمینه خدمت رسانی بهتر برای اونها فراهم بشه.


شاید بتوان این مورد را جزء بخش Monitoring و کنترل در مدیریت شبکه قرار داد. اصولا مدیریت یک شبکه به بخش های مستقل مختلفی تقسیم می شود و یکی از موارد آن مانیتورینگ است.
مدیریت شبکه در لایه ها و سطوح مختلفی انجام می شود و نمی توان بدون بررسی و دانش از شبکه ایده های مدیریتی را پیاده سازی کرد.
به عنوان مثال کنترل پهنای باند می تواند در لایه های 2 و 3 انجام شود و اینکه این در کدام لایه این کنترل انجام شود منوط به نوع و تجهیزات و شرایط شبکه است. و یا اینکه Clustering می تواند در لایه های 3 و 4 پیاده سازی شود.
و یا اینکه Vlan و Trunking  یکی از راه کار هایی که است که به کارگیری آن در یک شبکه می تواند موجب پایداری شبکه شود و یخش های مختلف به صورت مستقل عمل کنند و تاثیر مخرب بر روی یکدیگر نداشته باشند. آیا در تمامی شبکه ها این امکان وجود دارد که Vlan را پیاده سازی کرد؟
مسلما خیر ، زیرا طبق گفته های خود شما این امر با تحلیل صحیح و بررسی شبکه امکان پذیر است.
شاید بتوان نکته های مهم در مدیریت شبکه را نام برد اما نمی توان راه حلی کلی را برای تمامی شبکه ها ارائه کرد.  همچنین گفته های آخر شما صحیح است اما بحث نفوذ و امنیت هم از اهمینت خود برخوردار است ولی این امر نباید باعث شود که به دیگر معیار های مدیریتی شبکه لطمه بزند.

در هر حال توضیحات جناب آقای جعفری نیز مروری بود بر کنترل های که مدیر شبکه می تواند 
بر روی کلاینت ها داشته باشد.


پاینده و پیروز باشید.

----------


## mhjb

> اول اینکه قرار بود در مورد نرم افزارها و نه نرم افزار صحبت بشه. شما در عمل وقتتون رو صرف یک نرم افزار کردید.


درسته. من دلم نمی‌خواست ملت رو سر کار بزارم و شروع کنم نرم افزارهای ضعیف رو بهشون یاد بدم ولی این نرم افزار بهترینی است که من تا حالا دیدم. پس به نظر من ارزش وقت گذاشتن برای آموزش رو داشت. استقبال بچه‌ها هم اینو نشون میده. قبلا هم گفته ام اگر وقت کنم نرم افزارهای دیگر رو هم آموزش می‌دم. آخه اینجور کارا معمولا از آدم خیلی وقت می‌بره چون ممکنه شما یه چیزی رو بلد باشید ولی وقتی می‌خوایید اونو به دیگران یاد بدید ناگزیرید برای جم و جور کردن مطالب وقت زیادی بگذارید.




> دوم اینکه واژه مدیریت خیلی با کلاسه. شما در عمل هک , نفوذ و کنترل سیستم های شبکه رو مورد بحث قرار دادید. بهتر بود از عنوان بهتری برای بحثتون استفاده می کردید.


کاملا در اشتباهید. اصلا نه قصد من آموزش هک، نفوذ و...  بوده و نه بلدم و نه می‌توان از این مطالب برای هک کردن استفاده کرد. شما اگر مطالب رو با دقت می‌خوندید می‌دیدید که من همیشه گفتم قبل از هر کاری باید با ادمین روی کامپیوتر طرف لاگین کنید. شما بگویید این چه هکی است که طرف از قبل پسورد ادمین رو می‌دونه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!




> سوم اینکه مدیریت شبکه تنها کنترل شبکه در برابر فعالیتهای مضر برای شبکه نیست. یکی از کارهای بسیار جالب در این زمینه بررسی و ارزیابی کارایی شبکه است که در ایران چون متخصصیص شبکه ما عمدتاً تجربی هستند با اون آشنا نیستند. نتیجش اون می شه که یک سایت براحتی دان می شه و نمی تونه ترافیک دریافتی رو هندل کنه. نمونه خوبش همین سایت سازمان سنجش. انتظار می ره که بجای بحث روی نفوذ به سیستم های شبکه و اذیت و آزار کاربران, به حقوق انها احترام گذاشته بشه و با تحلیل صحیح عملکرد شبکه ها, زمینه خدمت رسانی بهتر برای اونها فراهم بشه.
> با تشکر


منطور من از مدیریت شبکه، مدیریت کلاینت‌های یک سرور بود نه مدیریت یک سرور اینترنتی. (این موضوع بطور واضح مشخص بوده) علاوه بر اینکه این کار فقط برای آموزش ادمین های شبکه بود و در حقیقت همانطور که جناب آقای ذوالقدری فرمودند، هدف، مانیتورینگ بود ان هم به معنای کلی و عام نه صرفا دیدن مانیتور طرف. در ضمن هدف هم اذیت و آزار کاربران نبوده. از هر چیز خوبی هم می‌توان استفاده ناصحیح کرد. این هم از این قاعده مثتثنی نیست. اتفاقا اگر از آن استفاده صحیح بشود، بسیار کار راه انداز خواهد بود. به عنوان مثال من خودم با همین قبیل نرم افزارها چند تا سایت کامپیوتر و... را توی دانشگاه از یه نقطه مدیریت می‌‌کردم. حالا شما فرض کنید اگر می‌خواستم راه بیفتم دور دانشگاه، طبیعی بود که کاربران باید خیلی معطل می‌موندند تا مشکلشون حل بشه. 
به هرحال از انتقاد سازنده شما بینهایت سپاسگذارم. من هم سعی می‌کنم مطالب رو به گونه‌ای ارانه کنم که کمتر بتوان از آن برداشت منفی کرد. امیدوارم توانسته باشم کمکی به ادمین‌های شبکه کرده باشم.
با آرزوی موفقیت برای همه
Mohammad Hassan Jafari

----------


## mhjb

من قبلا آدرس فایل pdf مطالب رو برای کسانی که دانلود کردن از رپیدشیر برایشان دشوار بود گذاشته بودم منتهی بعد از اتفاقاتی که برای سایت افتاد و یک سری از اطلاعات از بین رفت، برای اینکه هم خودم و هم دوستان راحت باشند و برای درخواست آن بهم میل نزنند آدرس رو مجددا می‌زارم:

http://jafari.somee.com/dameWare.pdf

----------


## rhgholami

RAS را چطوری با Routing and Remote Access و NTTacPLUS ست کنم؟

----------


## mhjb

دوست عزیز سوالت به این تاپیک ربطی نداره. در بخش گفتگوهای مهم همین بخش در این باره چند تا تاپیک معرفی شده است.

----------


## alilittle

دوست عزیز این آدرس کار نمی کنه
http://jafari.somee.com/dameWare.pdf

----------


## mhjb

این هم آدرس جدید
http://www.geocities.com/jafari118/dameWare.pdf

----------


## shakiba2211

با سلام
نرم افزار NTTACPLUS  رو از کجا میتونم دانلود کنم؟
اگه کسی لینکشو داره لطفا معرفی کنه.
با تشکر

----------


## hamid_zolfi

> عزیزم این رو دوباره با دقت بخون
> http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...8265&page=3#27
> همین طور که گفتم سرویس مربوطه رو حذف کن و دوباره به همون شکلی که گفتم برو جلو. اگر باز هم نتونستی یه پیغام بهم بده.


با سلام 
من اين تنظيمات را با ورژن 6.8 demo انجام دادم مشكل حل نشد ممكن بخاطر 30 روزه بودن آن باشه.

----------


## mohammad-seifi

> سلام آقا ممنون از لطفتون . ببینم این نرم افراری که میگین کار monitoring را هم انجام میده


 سلام نرم افزار را دانلود کردم اما یا من بلد نیستم یا سیتم های دیگر را شناسایی میکند اما هیچ کاری را نمیتونم بر روی آنها انجام دهم

----------


## BLACKROZ1361

با سلام  منظور شما از وارد شدن با رمز ADMIN چیه؟ یعنی با رمز ADMIN خودم وارد بشم یا ADMIN  کامپیوتر مقابل؟  منظور شما رو نفهمیدم اگه میشه یک توضیح دوباره بدین .
درضمن در کامپیوتر من نام کاربری  در هنگام LOGIN   شدن به کامپیوتر مقابل غیر فعال است و با اون روشی که گفتین نتوانستم اونو فعال کنم راه حل چیه؟  با تشکر

----------


## zasicn_sal

ip مقصد را چگونه بدست آورم ؟

----------


## zacaria

سلام
من هر کاری باهاش کردم، اون آیکن کوچک(دو تا کامپیوتر سبز و قرمز کنار ساعت سیستم راه دور) حذف نشد که نشد!
با هر بار کانکت شدن، آیکن هم ظاهر میشه و اسم کامپیوتر و یوزر فرد وارد شده رو به قربانی اعلام میکنه! خب این که خیلی ضایعه!
اون تنظیمات و تیک های مربوط به نوتیفکیشن رو هم انجام داده ام. ولی هیچی به هیچی!

----------


## idinpc

با سلام 
آموزش انگلیسی تنطیمات این برنامه رو کجا میشه دانلود کرد ؟
داخل شبکه کامپیوتری که روشنه ping نمیشه از چی هستش؟

----------


## hamidyha

آقای جعفری
آیا راهی هست که بتوان درایوهای کامپیوتر مقابل در مشاهده کرد

----------


## hamidyha

> آقای جعفری
> آیا راهی هست که بتوان درایوهای کامپیوتر مقابل در مشاهده کرد


آقای جعفری عزیز اینو پیدا کردم در بخش share

در توضیحات شما این بخش رو نخوده بودم از آموزش کامل و جامع شما سپاسگزارم
موفق باشید

----------


## mRizvandi

> با سلام 
> آموزش انگلیسی تنطیمات این برنامه رو کجا میشه دانلود کرد ؟
> داخل شبکه کامپیوتری که روشنه ping نمیشه از چی هستش؟


در فایروال ویندوز:
1- چک کنید پروتکل ICMP باز باشد
2- برای دسترسی به سیستم File and Print Sharing فعال باشد

;-)

----------


## mohammadmoradi

سلام با تشکر آیا برنامه vns viewer نیز این کار را انجام میدهد

----------


## mohammadmoradi

طریقه فرستان پیغام به کلاینتها چگونه  است

----------


## sheytanali

سلام بچه ها من ارتباط برقرار می کنم ولی  ریموت نمیشه چی کار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/
مرسی راستی از تمام بچه هایی که آموزش می دادن این نرم افزارو ممنونم . خیلی کمکم کرد.

----------


## rezagunner

با عرض سلام
ميخواستم بدونم چطور ميشه user/password سيستمي كه ميخواهيم به اون دستزسي داشته باشيم رو بدست بياريم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :اشتباه:  :اشتباه:  :اشتباه:

----------


## naserrezaee

دوست عزيز (rezagunner) اين تاپيك در سال 84 شروع به كار كرده و آخرين پست اون هم مربوط به يك سال پيش هست البته به جز دوست ديگري كه مثل شما به تاريخ تاپيك توجه نكرده

----------


## rezagunner

خوب چه اشکالی داره دوباره راه بیفته ؟
یعنی کسی نیست که بدونه چطور میشه user / password  رو بدست آورد؟

----------


## kavehashoori

سلام دوست عزیز این نرم افزار برای کمک به مدیران شبکه است نه برای استفاده کلاینت ها
شما اگر مدیر شبکه باشید یوزر و پسورد سیستمها رو دارید
موفق باشید

----------


## asghari70

واقعا زحمت میکشید.

----------


## nameely

اقا دمت گرم , مطلبت عجیب مفید بود , فقط یک سوال این برنامه فقط توی شبکه های workgroup و امثال اون کارایی داره یا میشه از اون مثل نرم افزار teamwever اگه لاتینشو درست نوشته باشم , هم میشه استفاده کرد ؟

----------


## alirezamcp

با سلام .

من یه نرم افزار برای کنترل کاربران اینترنت تو شبکه می خوام
 راستش بیشتر از همه برام لاگ مهمه که تو چه سایت هایی می رن .
اکانتینگ یا حجم مصرفی زیاد برام مهم نیست اگه باشه چه بهتر

----------


## mRizvandi

اگر از ISA Server یا  ForeFront استفاده می کنی، می تونی از محصولات شرکت GFI مثلا GFI Web Monitor استفاده کنی.

----------


## 83786096

ببخشید اون وقت شما از کجا PDF رو دانلود کردین؟

----------


## fatemeharoonikashani

باسلام 
وقتی آیکن سوم رو (View Running Applications) رو می زنم پیغام dameware nt utilities service not installed would you like to install it now? وقتی می زنم yes هیچ اتفاقی نمی افته. لطفا من را راهنمایی نمایید؟

----------


## fatemeharoonikashani

سلام . بعد از کلیک بر connect چیزی نمایش نمی دهد پیغام discoonect  می دهد. چرا؟

----------


## mkhabir

دوست گرامی
با سلام و تشکر از زحمات جنابعالی بخاطر آموزش این نرم افزار
باطلاع می رسانم تمامی مواردی که در این پست فرموده بودید انجام دادم. اما متاسفانه پنچره کوچک سمت راست پایین دسکتاپ کاربر باز شده و مشخص می شود که به کامپیوتر فوق سرک زده اید. حال بفرمایید چه باید کرد. این عملیات در  ویندوز 7 انجام شده است.

باتشکر

----------


## cybercoder

> باطلاع می رسانم تمامی مواردی که در این پست فرموده بودید انجام دادم. اما  متاسفانه پنچره کوچک سمت راست پایین دسکتاپ کاربر باز شده و مشخص می شود که  به کامپیوتر فوق سرک زده اید. حال بفرمایید چه باید کرد. این عملیات در   ویندوز 7 انجام شده است.


به اطلاع می رساند برنامه جاسوسی نیست که دوست گرامی. آموزش ها هم مال نسخه قدیمی هست.
برای مدیریت متمرکز نرم افزار قدرتمندی به نام DNA موجود است که توسط شرکت NetSupport تولید گشته است. ضمنا به اطلاع می رساند این تاپیک قدیمی است. و من اله توفیق

----------


## mkhabir

با سلام خدمت mhjb عزیز
من تمامی مواردی که شما در این تاپیک عنوان کردید مد نظر قرارداده و جلو از کلاس پیش نرفتم. اما متاسفانه در زمان ریموت زدن به کاربر مورد نظر پنجره notification باز و مشخص میگردد که به کاربر لاگین شده ای. لطفا راهنمایی کامل بفرمایید. با تشکر

----------

